# what is your boat(s) name(s)?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been floating around ideas. I am uxorious so I named my boat after my wife.

Other suggestions I liked were:
Shaka and Awe
Put Out or Swim Out
Ass, Cash, or Grass


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Our boat is HomeWrecker


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pedicure?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Fillet and Release (with a fish skeleton logo behind the name)

(picture taken at dealer before final prep)


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

"How I Roll" from being in a wheelchair the last 24 years..


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Lady J, inherited the name from the previous boat owner. Didn't dare change the name, due to the bad luck thing so Lady J it will stay. By the way, she has been very good to me, so why rock the boat!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

My 24 Cape was Trouble Maker ( sold ). My 31 Cape is Tranquility ( because I retired ). :thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Pedicure?


 Metrosexual?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

FISH TANK, well becasue the boat's built like a tank


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

*Here's mine..*

It's all good !


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

"wet dream"

:whistling:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

" Seas Divided " She is a GA fan and I am a FL fan


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

25 Sea Hunt is "Reel Estate" and 14 jon boat is "the mean fiddler crab".


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

'Named her 'Bout Time!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Creepin' !!!


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Shipoke
Only 66 ever made.
60 by dad.
6 by son.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

A name can go along way. Think about it long and hard. 
I like the Font on mine.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been lettering boats for 30 years.... a couple of the more memorable were the 
"CUSSALOT"
"DIAL911" which we painted upside down so it was readable if the boat flipped
"SHE GOT THE HOUSE"
"GODFATHER" Scariest customer ever
"DIXIELAND DELIGHT" which was for a popular country music group we think


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

My orthopedic friend named his 'Bad to the Bone' and my lawyer friend (yes its possible) named his 'Crime Paid'. I saw one named 'Costus anarm analeggamus' which I guess could apply to any boat


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

My local favorite is "Bow Movement" Its a red pursuit near the bridge in perdido. Ive heard he's a proctologist which makes it even better


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Kate Lauren after 2 of my granddaughters. The coolest name I ever saw was on an old St. Augustine trawler in P-Cola ship yard written in Chinese looking letters, the "Myasis Dragon".


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

A-Salt Mission, just because.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Kate Lauren after 2 of my granddaughters. The coolest name I ever saw was on an old St. Augustine trawler in P-Cola ship yard written in Chinese looking letters, the "Myasis Dragon".


"Myasis Dragon...that's priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

Blowin' a Gail


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

It normally reads from left to right! I can never post a pic the right way.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Fifth Day
(Gen 1:22)

Sometimes though, a day on the water chasing those "abundant" fish makes me want another type of fifth.....



..............................


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

"Loose Eel" pronounce Lucille,lol....my old boat was the "RocknRoll"


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

How about Anita..?? I needa this and ineeda that. For a boat that needs everything


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> It normally reads from left to right! I can never post a pic the right way.


 There you go...


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

My boat is named Shark Bait.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

"Keepin' Up" our last name is Jones only thought it was appropriate


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

Our boat don't have a name. Sooo sad.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Next Tail which is lettered on boat where tail can be read as 
tale also.


----------



## Tiki P (Apr 5, 2014)

My boat is Plan B.
Plan A was to retire at 50. That didnt work, so....irate:


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

When I owned Emerald Coast Marine one boat I had was "Dealer's Choice" another one was "Tools of the Trade" Now that I'm retired my boats name is "Big Enuff' :thumbsup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> How about Anita..?? I needa this and ineeda that. For a boat that needs everything


That's good and reminded me of the boat named 'Shasta' ... cause, you know -- shasta have gas, shasta have oil, shasta get washed...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> "GODFATHER" Scariest customer ever


I had a friend I went out w/ a couple times that had a proline called The RodFather,he had an awesome name and great graphics!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a 23' Hydra Sport WA that the wife put the name to..."Wet-n-Ready." Got lots of comments when we were anchored up.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Metrosexual?


I considered "Prada."


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a yellow 21 contender, wife always wears a bikini and my son loves sponge bob, therefore our boat is named " bikini bottom".


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*ODAAT my Panga*

Over my 75 years I have had a lot of boats, big plans and dreams. We accomplished most, bought our Cal 46 "Satori" in 1982 and still have her. We roamed around Mexico, Central & South America, Caribbean and up the east coast for nine years. Semi-settled on Bayou Chico in 1996, bought a dock with house, rented the house to Flight Students and kept roaming.

Then age and health issues changed our plans. We had seen many Pangas in our travels and finally got one after major disability. So, no more great plans, just ODAAT, (One Day At A Time). Wake up, look out, WX rules, go fishing or whatever.

Life is good. I have been blessed. Maybe too many boats...
Satori Cal 46
Chico Limo 'toon 25
ODAAT Panga 22
Jon Boat 14
Skiff 12

How about 119 feet of boats, now that is a blessing!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oldflathead said:


> Over my 75 years I have had a lot of boats, big plans and dreams. We accomplished most, bought our Cal 46 "Satori" in 1982 and still have her. We roamed around Mexico, Central & South America, Caribbean and up the east coast for nine years. Semi-settled on Bayou Chico in 1996, bought a dock with house, rented the house to Flight Students and kept roaming.
> 
> Then age and health issues changed our plans. We had seen many Pangas in our travels and finally got one after major disability. So, no more great plans, just ODAAT, (One Day At A Time). Wake up, look out, WX rules, go fishing or whatever.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. I hope to have my priest bless my little boat this weekend. The Panga boats are so neat.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

"SeaLut" shes ready when i am


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

My boat is bright yellow and I had all sorts off issues I had to repair when I first bought it so it got named the Reel Lemon


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Remembered lettering a boat about twenty years ago for mr Carver that owned the plant nursery on hwy 90 at Santa villa drive. He had seven sons and named the boat the "seven c's". Thought that one was pretty cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Canoe???*

Okay here goes--17 ft + 2 MacGregor Venture 17 sloop: 'Nema'; Sea Ox 180D 'Chief'; both of those are sentimental names. 18 ft Grumman aluminum canoe: 'IT'; and lastly my 1950's 18 ft cedar strip canoe restored over 2 years..."Woody".


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the last one I lettered in the water. Ended up falling out of the little leaky gill net boat that they provided. After that I decided to just do smaller boats on dry land! 25 yrs ago they were all hand painted. Later - vinyl letters, and now most fancy jobs like this are digital prints






Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never had a boat, but I remember when I was younger I thought every boat I saw must have been owned by a doctor or lawyer or somebody rich. So if I were to buy a boat I would probably name it "not a dock ter" or something like that


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Green machine", "Jacks or Better" and "snatch happy" were my past named vessels. Gonna buy a new one after I get out of the service next year.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's all I catch every time I take her out...


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

I've had several boats in my life. I'm a sucker for a good horse trading deal. Here's a couple. 

"Miss What's Her Name" 32' Trojan
"Pogey Pimp" 14' Carolina skiff
" She's Going South" 26' Mako
" Back Wash" 24' Carolina skiff

I'm thinking about " Plucked Luck" for the 16ft Go Devil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

14 ft Lee Craft - "Cirrhosis of the River"

Bangsticks on here has a sweet blazer bay named "Waitin' on Rut"


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

My boats have been named Sea Horse as my wife and daughter were big into horse shows and riding. My current boat is named Pressure Point. 

Funniest name I've known is a friend who took his 4 daughters fishing all the time. Named his boat "Lot's a Floppin" Other named I've seen and thought appropriate were Drum Beat, Pacifier, and one belonged to a heart surgeon named "Off Pump"


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd like to name my boat, what's the proper way to do this? 

"Stick em Up" with a gig in the mix somewhere.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> "Green machine", "Jacks or Better" and "snatch happy" were my past named vessels. Gonna buy a new one after I get out of the service next year.


as a fellow vet thank you for your service:clapping:

doggfish
your best friend you have never met


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

NEVER AGAIN II

"AFTER YOU" ....as in what did you name your boat ?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine is called "WET DEBT"! Name says it all!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark (Brother) and I were standing in the kitchen one day looking at my old FAT dog named Jax. The day "Fat Jax" came to be.......


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Hyer Standards.... my grandfather's last name was Hyer, and always had high standards for our family business and life. happy to have our boat named after him, especially since he took me fishing offshore every weekend growing up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Tiki P said:


> My boat is Plan B.
> Plan A was to retire at 50. That didnt work, so....irate:


My guess is plan B messed up plan A?


----------



## Tiki P (Apr 5, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> My guess is plan B messed up plan A?


Yes but it certainly will make it more bearable. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I ran a 26 Blackman here in California, named it PEZ MAGO, street Spanish for FISHMAGICIAN..sold it to a great guy who owns a bait company....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My dad's boat used to have a supercharged 350ci inboard.
It's name is "Blown Income".


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Have 3 boys so it's 3 Suns


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Poot Nanny
Poon Tang


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pic of my old boat... 

there is a air boat in Destin with the name "Passing Wind" thought that was a funny one


----------

